# ما هو مستقبل مهندس ميكانيكا السيارات؟؟



## eng.tarik (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا طالب انتهيت من المرحلة الاعدادية في كلية الهندسة جامعة مصر للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.

انا في حيرة شديدة ارجو ان تحسموها لي . بين قسم ميكانيكا ( سيارات ) وميكاترونكس.

مع العلم اني غاوي الاتنين.

كل ماهو قلقني في ميكانيكا السيارات اني لا اعرف مستقبله ولا اعرف اين سيعمل مهندس السيارات.

فكل ما سمعته ان مهندس السيارات يفتح ورشة للصيانة فقط.

ارجو افادتي وتوضيح الامور لي ايهما افضل في هذا الزمن ميكاترونكس ام ميكانيكا السيارات..

وجزاكم الله خير......


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي طارق


اولا 
في مرحلة الدراسة بتنزل تدريب في توكيلات أو ورش او بتاخد كورسات عشان تعرف الدنيا ماشية ازاي

أول ما تتخرج إن شاء الله بتحاول تشتغل في مكان تاخد منه خبرة مثلاً في مركز صيانة أو توكيل

بعد كده لو عايز تسافر تكمل بره لو عندك القدرة المادية الى ايطاليا او المانيا


ممكن في بلدك تمسك ورشة صيانة لأحد التوكيلات

ممكن تفتح ورشة خاصة بيك



والله أعلم


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (5 أغسطس 2009)

ممكن تتجه اتجاه تاني وهو انك تشتغل في تصنيع اجزاء السيارات

وده طبعا مش في مصر

ونصيحة مني ليك 

لو مش حابب السيارات بلاش تخشها

عشان السيارات بالذات عايزة اللي يشتغل فيها يكون بيحبها 


وانا عن نفسي اتمنى ان اكون اول من يقوم بانشاء اول مصنع متكامل للسيارات في مصر


----------



## عبد.الرحمن (5 أغسطس 2009)

وربنا يوفقك


----------

